# HSS toolbits in Ontario



## The_Apprentice (Jul 27, 2017)

So, I picked up a grinder today. Now on to find a good source for HSS for my mini-lathe. The problem, is every time I find a decent deal in the US, the shipping and other fees ends up defeating the whole point.

I am curious what everyone else does on the other side of the border?

There is a MetalSupermarkets near me which sells HSS. Would it make sense to purchase some square bars and have them cut to shorter lengths? So many different grades as well, which makes me think this may not be so suitable/easy.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jul 27, 2017)

Buy some used or NOS vintage HSS tools in lots on eBay.  They go for little money, can be considered already rough ground, are often made of superior HSS than the import stuff.  New and shiny does not necessarily equal better in this case...


----------



## f350ca (Jul 28, 2017)

I agree with Bob, if you can find old stock, not even necessarily new your better off. I have however bought HSS from Busy Bee. Its probably not as good as my old stock but the price is right.

Greg


----------



## pdentrem (Jul 29, 2017)

I bought mine at Busy Bee as well. Simply waited for a special and ordered a bunch. Had no issues with mine to date,  but they were purchased 5 years ago. Hope the supplier is consistent. 
Pierre


----------



## Hukshawn (Aug 7, 2017)

Accusize.com is a good resource for tooling and what-not. They're based in Richmond Hill near Toronto. Shipping is reasonable, and if you're local you can pickup.


----------



## Dunc1 (Aug 29, 2017)

Second hand tool shops often have a wide selection. Many years since I visited but I do remember Atlas tools on Queen St W 
A good drive from Toronto is Cardon Tools (between Ottawa & Perth on #7 Hwy (closed every Mon & Tue). Lots of lathe tools & milling cutters.
Usual disclaimers here.


----------



## petertha (Aug 30, 2017)

Two big CDN dealers linked. You will find HSS stock & lots of other machining items there. Both offer reasonable flat rate shipping. I think KBC is $8.95, but confirm minimum order amount. Unless I'm in a panic for tooling, I usually save my wish list items or combine with larger order & sales to get flat rate shipping discount. If you are looking at a low $ onsey-twosey order of just HSS I guess they would charge actual shipping but that wouldn't be much for a couple low weight sticks. Yes, the 'deals' you see on typical USA vendors must be factored for USD FX + shipping + customs dinger fees. Sad reality. You might do better on Ebay or AliExpress assuming its comparable. Sometimes its equivalent stuff, sometimes not. Sometimes free shipping. Sometimes arrives in 8 weeks. Etc. Etc. 

http://www.kbctools.ca/
https://www.traverscanadacatalogs.com/index.cfm?


----------



## brino (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi,

I consider myself lucky to live within a 15 min. drive to Cardon Tools near Perth (mentioned above).

You might check out their ebay id "jrwoodca".
Here's a link to their ebay listing for lathe toolbits:
http://stores.ebay.com/jrwoodca-Precision-Tools?_dmd=1&_nkw=lathe+bit

Full disclosure: I have a family member that worked there for the summer........and I absolutely _DO_want them to continue in business. I buy from them regularly. Although they do NOT "give stuff away" they are fair and they work hard to make a living.

-brino


----------



## q20v (Sep 1, 2017)

Speaking of Cardon Tools, they took my money again last weekend  .................  

I'll echo Brino, I don't go there to get smoking deals, but it's the only place around that carries quality tools. Been going there for several years now, since my two girls were just able to walk (now 4 and 5), and the owners always recognize the girls and are very friendly. I love the place. They love the cat.

And they have several boxes of used HSS tool bits in different sizes, many US or UK brands, $2.50 each or 5 for $10... ask me how I know...

Last weekend's loot:


----------



## f350ca (Sep 2, 2017)

They get my money too. Was there a couple of weeks ago and left with an Armstrong threading tool, the one with the curved cutter that you dress the top of and swing the cutter up as it wears. Haven't tried it yet. A couple of round HSS blanks for a ball turner and two nice cast iron angle plates.
By the way they have a Hardinge HVL-H sitting there, think it was $3900 with no tooling.

Greg


----------

